# Need advise on 18"



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

Planning to get 18x8 up front and 18x9 out the back wit an offset of 35 in the front and 40 in the rear. Will this combination work, i do realize that i will have to roll the rear. But i would like to have some thoughts on this. Tires i plan on running would be 245/40/18 in the front and 265/35/18 in the rear.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

You'll be fine with a slight fender roll.


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

Do you think a 275/35/18 would fit also. Front should be fine i hope.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

If you look at the Tire Rack for 2005 BMW 330 (same bolt pattern) you will find plenty of wheels with 45mm offsets, so if you use these with a 275mm wide tire, that would be the same as running a 265mm wide tire with a 40mm offset on the wheel.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

biffman said:


> Planning to get 18x8 up front and 18x9 out the back wit an offset of 35 in the front and 40 in the rear. Will this combination work, i do realize that i will have to roll the rear. But i would like to have some thoughts on this. Tires i plan on running would be 245/40/18 in the front and 265/35/18 in the rear.


I am running the same size tires, 245/40/18 in front 265/35/18 in the rear I do get some tire rub currently on quick take offs and on some bumps but haven't had the fender rolled at all and think it has to do with sagging spring on one side. Otherwise the grip is awesome.


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

Can you tell me your offsets? Also what kind of tires are you using, it seems that you would do better with a small fender roll in the back.:cheers


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

biffman said:


> Can you tell me your offsets? Also what kind of tires are you using, it seems that you would do better with a small fender roll in the back.:cheers


I bought the car with offsets, I have Falcons in the front and Pirelli P-Zero in the back, it wouldn't hurt to roll or buy some strong rear springs/shocks


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Follow instructions:

1. Go to tirerack.com
2. Select "wheels"
3. When asked for model, select BMW
4. Year - 2005
5. Make 330 Coupe, Performance Pkg.
6. Select 18" Diamater on filter bar on the side.
7. Browse through over 220 Wheels that will fit the GTO (at least as far as the bolt pattern is concerned...just watch your offset/backspacing).

I like the ASA Wheels (decent price, looks and weight). You can get staggered set-ups that should fit (or be close enough if you have a suspension upgrade/fender roll/etc.). The ASA GT5 wheels can be purchased in the following 18" dia. config.:

Front
8" wide
40mm offset
6.10" backspacing

Rear
9" wide
45mm offset
6.81" backspacing

The rubber that the suggest for the wheels is probably going to be more narrow than you will run, so buy wheels under a new search. (The recommend 225mm for the fronts and 255mm for the rear).

Happy hunting. Hope this helped.


----------



## MBM GTO (Feb 17, 2010)

noel the legend said:


> Follow instructions:
> 
> 1. Go to tirerack.com
> 2. Select "wheels"
> ...


I'd like to know what offset 6.10 is and also 6.81, thanks.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Ummm...I have that listed directly above the backspacing in the post that you copied. If you read the ENTIRE post, you already have your answer.  The backspacing of 6.10 & 6.81 is 40mm & 45mm, respectively.

Also, based upon your rubbing issues, recommend a Lovell's or Pedders "No Rub Kit". Lovell's is cheaper, but not cheaper (from what I've read). I have the Pedders Street 2 (which contains their "No Rub Kit" plus more) and couldn't be happier. I recommend contacting Rob @ Wretched Motorsports. They have a website...easily found using the Google machine. He is one of the top guys in the USA regarding GTO suspensions and he wont steer you wrong (pun intended). Wretched also sells Pedders stuff (maybe Lovell's?) and at about the best price I've seen on the internet.

Good luck.


----------

